# Finally tore my RAI U/S and Ultrasound out of my (ex) GP's hands!!



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

*Keep in mind these tests were performed in April/May and I was told I only had one nodule in my left lobe and my RAI U/S was normal and to follow up for retesting in 6-8 months*

_First the Ultrasound which was taken on 4/29, I am skipping some of the mumbo jumbo and just jumping to the nitty gritty _

"Visualized portions of the thyroid show the thyroid gland to be diffusely enlarged with multiple diffuse complex cystic and solid lesions along with simple cysts throughout both lobes, greater on the right than the left."

"The largest solid lesion in the lower right pole measures 9x7x8mm with the larger solid lesion in the left lower pole measuring 31x16x25mm"

"The right lobe measures 64x32x31mm with the left lobe measuring 72x23x31mm"

"Impression: 1.Probable multinodular goiter"

*I was told the test results showed I should have RAI U/S done and only the larger lesion in my left lobe was mentioned, I was not informed of the size.*

_Next is the RAI U/S I had on May 6th. Once again, I have cut out some of the fluff and gone for just what's needed._

"Clinical Information: Enlarged thyroid, Exophthalmos and weight loss. Purpose to rule out Graves' Disease"

"Findings: Thyroid uptake and scan were done following ingestion of 0.273 mCi of I-123 sodium iodide"

"The scan shows the overall glad size prominent, with the right lobe somewhat larger than the left. A definite focal hot or cold nodule not identified."

"Four hour uptake was 74% and 24-hour uptake 83% which are both markedly elevated."

"Impression: Hyperthyroid Goiter"

*I was told the results were normal and to follow up to have the test re-done in 6-8 months. Now that I have them in my hands, I'm seriously furious. My (ex) GP wrote on the RAI U/S results "Benign F/U 6-8 Mos."*

On what planet were either of these tests "benign??? Furious!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

minli said:


> *Keep in mind these tests were performed in April/May and I was told I only had one nodule in my left lobe and my RAI U/S was normal and to follow up for retesting in 6-8 months*
> 
> _First the Ultrasound which was taken on 4/29, I am skipping some of the mumbo jumbo and just jumping to the nitty gritty _
> 
> ...


Your GP is one scary dude. So glad you have been able to be proactive on your own behalf.


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

Ex GP, Endo is reporting him. They are asking me to file malpractice because the dude almost killed me. Basically the Endo said the ultrasound alone should have landed me in an Endo's office, but the RAI U/S was the furthest thing from normal or benign there is and definitely should have landed me in with an Endo, not wait 6-8 months so the hyper could try to kill me.

I am trying to let go of the anger, but holy cow! I have a disabled 14 year old son I am the only active parent to, it kills me to think how close I got to not being around for him.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

minli said:


> Ex GP, Endo is reporting him. They are asking me to file malpractice because the dude almost killed me. Basically the Endo said the ultrasound alone should have landed me in an Endo's office, but the RAI U/S was the furthest thing from normal or benign there is and definitely should have landed me in with an Endo, not wait 6-8 months so the hyper could try to kill me.
> 
> I am trying to let go of the anger, but holy cow! I have a disabled 14 year old son I am the only active parent to, it kills me to think how close I got to not being around for him.


Oh, brother! Sending blessings your way!!

Like you, I had mucho anger. I should have never had a thyroid storm and I should have never almost went blind.

I sought the services of a professional counselor. Best money I ever spent.

You have a full plate; keeping you in my prayers.


----------

